# Neuer PC vs. XBox 360



## donbon (13. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe heute meine Bestellung bei Alternate abgeschickt:

I7 920
Zotac GTX 260 AMP
Corsair 6GB DDR3

Nun habe ich schon eine XBox 360, jedoch habe ich noch nie so richtig gute Spiele PCs gesehen. Daher bin ich gespannt auf die Performance...

Womit kann ich rechnen, wenn ich beide Systeme vergleiche???
Beide werden an einem 22" 1680x1050 hängen.

Wird der Unterschied deutlich sehbar sein?
Ich habe GTA 4/Far Cry2/NFS Undercover auf der Box.


----------



## Nickles (13. Januar 2009)

Performance reicht locker um jedes game auf max details in 1440x900 zu spielen!
Bei aa/af oft auch noch!
Ausnahme:cryssiund eventuell gta 4,aber da du ein 4core hast...


----------



## Xrais (13. Januar 2009)

naja , der pc wird schon grafisch besser sein , nur für welchen aufpreis ?
kannst den thread noch mal in 1- 1,5 jahren raus kramen , bin mal gespannt wos dann besser läuft


----------



## davidenine (16. Januar 2009)

Der Pc wird schon ne bessere Spiele-Performance an den Tag legen.Hab selber ne 360 und einen Pc zum spielen und die Unterschiede sind groß.Vorallem fehlt der Box Kantenglättung und eine höhere Auflösung.Manche Spiele ruckeln auch(GTA 4)was sich beim PC ja recht schnell beheben lässt.(einfach Config runterdrehen).


----------

